# З Днем незалежності України шановні



## ТроПа

Зі святом, шановні співвітчизники.
Дозволю собі навести наш державний гімн. Гадаю, що це буде доречно.

Ще не вмерла України і слава, і воля,
Ще нам, браття молодії, усміхнеться доля.
Згинуть наші воріженьки, як роса на сонці.
Запануєм і ми, браття, у своїй сторонці.

Душу й тіло ми положим за нашу свободу,
І покажем, що ми, браття, козацького роду.


----------



## magirus

C Днем Рождения, Украина!!!!


----------



## antispy

Вітаю усіх з річницею.


----------



## OKshef

Поздравляю, Братья-славяне!


----------



## ТроПа

Знову річниця нашої Незалежності.
Багато різного сталося за минулий рік у нашій неньці, проте ми пережили його та маю надію, що так буде ще багато років.
Зі святом співвітчизники.
Щастя, добробуту, здоров'я вам та вашім сім'ям.


----------



## Farger

Приєднуюсь до вітань. Ще молода наша країна - лише нещодавно відсвяткували повноліття... Треба вірити, що з кожним роком, Україна буде ставати все міцнішою і міцнішою. Головне знати куди іти, бачити ціль і прямувати до неї... Згадуються слова Д.Кеннеді: "Не питай, що Америка зробила для тебе. Подумай, що ти зробив для Америки!". Творімо Україну разом!


----------



## Mistik

И вас с праздником  Если это действительно праздник. Помоему мы зависим от очень многих, так что это просто дополнительный выходной


----------



## Сашка

Не особо понял, что написано, видимо, день независимости, но раз у кого то праздник - примите поздравления!!


----------



## Farger

Сашка написал(а):


> Не особо понял, что написано, но раз у кого то праздник - примите поздравления!!



Сегодня День независимости Украины.


----------



## Сашка

Farger написал(а):


> Сегодня День независимости Украины.


Ну тагда ещё раз с праздником всех граждан Украины!  
а я ёлки даж не знаю када день независимости России (к моему великому стыду)


----------



## Tiare

Поздравляю! Сегодня – 24 августа - День независимости Украины!
Любой повод хорош, чтобы вспомнить друг о друге и пожелать друг другу счастья. Так пусть же таким поводом станет День независимости Украины! 


Нехай потужне джерело вашого таланту і натхнення, незламного оптимізму та творча будівнича енергія будуть прикладом служіння Україні, примножують її славу, наповнюють її криницю добробуту процвітанням та благополуччям!


----------



## iolka

*Поздравляю!*


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Drongo

Да, поздравляю, нам уже 20 лет, практически уже Невеста на выданье. :biggrin:


----------



## icotonev

Болгария поздравила Украину....!!!:good2:


----------



## Drongo

Сашка написал(а):


> Не особо понял, что написано





ТроПа написал(а):


> Зі святом, шановні співвітчизники.
> Дозволю собі навести наш державний гімн. Гадаю, що це буде доречно.
> Ще не вмерла України і слава, і воля,
> Ще нам, браття молодії, усміхнеться доля.
> Згинуть наші воріженьки, як роса на сонці.
> Запануєм і ми, браття, у своїй сторонці.
> Душу й тіло ми положим за нашу свободу,
> І покажем, що ми, браття, козацького роду.


С праздником, дорогие\уважаемые соотечественики.
Позволю себе привести наш государственный гимн. Думаю, что это будет кстати.

Ещё не умерла украинская слава и воля,
Ещё нам, братья молодые улыбнётся доля
Сгинут наши враги, как роса на солнце.
Заживём и мы, братья, на своей сторонке.
Душу и тело мы положим за нашу свободу
и покажем, что мы, братья, козацкого рода.


----------



## thyrex

С праздником, братья-славяне!!!


----------



## akok

С праздником!!!


----------



## Drongo

*thyrex*, А когда у вас день независимости? Гулять будем? 

_Добавлено через 28 минут 38 секунд_
С праздником, от 95-го квартала - Киев и Москва :sarcastic:


----------



## OKshef

На закате дня присоединяюсь к поздравлениям братьям-славянам!
Надеюсь на "восточно-европейский шенген" без погранцов и таможни.


----------



## edde

С праздником поздравляю!
*OKshef*, Да, давно пора


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!!


----------

